

BP Removed from Dow Jones Sustainability Indexes - moolave
http://inspiredeconomist.com/2010/06/02/bp-removed-from-dow-jones-sustainability-indexes/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+inspiredeconomist/com+(The+Inspired+Economist)&utm_content=Seesmic

======
alecco
A few years ago I researched a tiny little bit available index funds. The so
called ethical and sustainable funds looked as scams. Most were full of banks
and investment firms. Now a sustainable index including one of the big oil
corps. They are masters of doublespeak.

